# T-Online und Sweex Router - Keine Verbindung



## A Clueless Person (4. April 2004)

Ich habe mir ein Sweex Breitband Router + 4 Port Switch gekauft. Ich habe eine TDSL Verbindung und möchte jetzt 2 Rechner zugleich ins Internet bekommen ( WINDOWS XP Home )

Ich habe bei PPPoe Verbindung die daten eigegeben :

Username : *Anschlusskennung*T-Online Nummer*0001*@t-online.de
Password : *T-Online Kennnummer*

Nun steht bei Internet Status das ich keine verbindung habe. Die verbindung geht jetzt über den WAN Port vom Router.

Wenn ich aber den DSL Kabel auch in einem Port stecke, also neben die Kabel von die anderen 2 Rechner. Dann kann ich schon ins Internet via T-Online Startcenter. Der Router selber kann sich aber noch immer nicht einwählen.
Der Router sagt mir immer : *Connection to Server failed!*

Was muss ich machen bzw. eingeben dass sich mein Router einwählt und sodass meine 2 Rechner zugleich ins Internet können ?!

MfG, Tom

Zitat : ( Von T-Online )



> Der Sweex Router sollte einwandfrei funktionieren, also das Problem ist Einstellungsbedingt.


----------



## Maximodo (6. April 2004)

Der Benutzername setzt sich wie folgt zusammen:   zwölfstellige Anschlußkennung (000123456789) 
 T-Online-Nr. (02324000000) 
 Mitbenutzer-Nr. (#0001) 

Ihre Eingabe würde in diesem Fall wie folgt aussehen: 00012345678902324000000#0001

Das Kennwort ist Ihr persönliches Kennwort Ihres T-Onlineanschlusses (00000000)

Danach beim Router auf Connect drücken zum testen

Das DSL Modem kommt an den WAN Port vom Router 
Bei den Lan einstellungen der PCs wenn du eine feste IP vergeben hast
als Stand.Gateway & DNS Server die Lan Ip des Routers eingeben 
den Internet Explorer öffnen auf Extras->InternetOptionen->Verbindungen 
dort einstellen keine Verbindung wählen und unter LanEinstellungen->Einstellungen alle Häckchen weg machen 
dann sollte es eigentlich funzen probier dich erst mal gar net mitm T-Online Startcenter einzuwählen öffne einfach den IE und geb eine Adresse ein und stell beim Router
den Connect auf automatisch oder on demand wie des halt bei dir heist


----------

